# Taping Staffy ears for show



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

does anyone know a good site that shows newbies how to tape their puppy's ears? We have sold a litter of pups and some are going to be showing their pups and want to know how its done, and its hard to explain over the phone.

a site with pics and instrictions would be awesome.. 

thanks in advance.

oh also we have 2 males left see http://tysonellaamstaffs.blogspot.com/ for pics and prices.

cheers


----------



## kel (Mar 25, 2009)

you could maybe point them to bullbreedsonline i found it a great site when i had staffords but i have papillions now so i no longer use it, it was full of useful information


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 25, 2009)

I got told once that if you regularly massage the top of the ears, it simulates blood flow encouraging them to stand up, could be a wives tail tho.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks i am a member of BBO and i cant find anything on it. and i've tried massage on my own staff which never worked. thanks for the help


----------



## Noongato (Mar 25, 2009)

Do all these techniques only work if the dog is a puppy? Or could you train a adult dogs ears?


----------



## coastal-shagg (Mar 25, 2009)

How does it work? Anyone got any photos?!


----------



## dames1978 (Mar 25, 2009)

there are heaps of videos on youtube with good instructions on how to do it.- just search "taping dogs ears" and heaps will come up.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 25, 2009)

it only works until the dog has finished teething after that the cartlidge in the ears has set so it wont work on an adult dog.

youtube has taping on everything but staffies that i can find anyway


----------



## dames1978 (Mar 25, 2009)

wouldnt it be the same on a staffy as on a dane or pitty?? the only difference would be the size of the ears....


----------



## coastal-shagg (Mar 25, 2009)

And it doesn't harm the dog? How long would it take to set permanently?


----------



## coastal-shagg (Mar 25, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## thals (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.americanstafford.eu/orenplakken.html


----------



## coastal-shagg (Mar 25, 2009)

yea but what does that do? it doesnt look like it would achieve anything ?


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 25, 2009)

no it doesnt harm the pup in any way. it just keeps the ear in a certain place till the cartlidge is set.

taping is not the same for a dane they tape the ears to prick up. pitty's would be the same but i couldnt find any on it.

for staffy's the ear should sit rose prick like bella my girls the black boy is the result of not taping properly or to late.

thats great pythonrockchick thanks you.


----------



## Kris (Mar 25, 2009)

Put the head of the dog in a vice and make a f/glass mould to the shape you want the ears and screw them or glue them to it. Simple. Should only take a few weeks for the ears to take to the posture you desire. Not sure if it'd hurt the dog or what the RSPCA wuld think of this method though. 

Cheers,

Kris.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 25, 2009)

Will do... thanks for you bout of wisdom kris


----------



## Kris (Mar 25, 2009)

No worries. I also specialise in brain science and rocket surgery in you need assistance down the track with any of that.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 25, 2009)

i'll let ya know.... thanks again


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 25, 2009)

Before and after shots of only taping one ear!!!! Seriously, I have held off till now, but I am curious enough to run the gauntlet. Seriously......... WHY do people need to set standards so that other animals must put up with discomfort, and in some cases eg. the thankfully defunct practice of tail docking, for the sake of appearance?? Cant an animal just be accepted and loved for what it was as it was born??

I really hate these animal shows that require people to put young animals through such things. It's ridiculous.

I know some will heartily disagree with me and I'll probably get lambasted for this, but to me, the most beautiful thing is natural, not man-made or manipulated.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Mar 25, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> Before and after shots of only taping one ear!!!! Seriously, I have held off till now, but I am curious enough to run the gauntlet. Seriously......... WHY do people need to set standards so that other animals must put up with discomfort, and in some cases eg. the thankfully defunct practice of tail docking, for the sake of appearance?? Cant an animal just be accepted and loved for what it was as it was born??
> 
> I really hate these animal shows that require people to put young animals through such things. It's ridiculous.
> 
> I know some will heartily disagree with me and I'll probably get lambasted for this, but to me, the most beautiful thing is natural, not man-made or manipulated.


i fully agree


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 25, 2009)

agree with dipcdame. there is no reason to tape ears. the standard should be set as what the natural dog should look like. this should be the same with docking tails, cropping ears, declawing ect.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 25, 2009)

> really hate these animal shows that require people to put young animals through such things. It's ridiculous


 
obviously one of those ignorant peeps who know nothing... taping is of no harm pain or discomfort to the pup.. and there are shows for everything even rat show, car shows, ALL shows are to show how you can better a breed or object.

you sound like the idiot in the shop who say oh my god the poor puppy having his ear taped.. its better then cropping the ear!!! which i agree shouldn't be done but making the ears sit better looking with no harm to the animal IS COMPLETLY FINE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thals (Mar 25, 2009)

There are always going to be those for and against, though I must say, as much as I'm against the docking of tails, ear cropping etc (aesthetic surgery), I see no harm in ear taping. As long as it doesn't hurt the animal it should be fine, though I personally prefer my own girls 'crazy' ears, they're just gorgeous!


----------



## Khagan (Mar 25, 2009)

juliedamian said:


> obviously one of those ignorant peeps who know nothing... taping is of no harm pain or discomfort to the pup.. and there are shows for everything even rat show, car shows, ALL shows are to show how you can better a breed or object.
> 
> you sound like the idiot in the shop who say oh my god the poor puppy having his ear taped.. its better then cropping the ear!!! which i agree shouldn't be done but making the ears sit better looking with no harm to the animal IS COMPLETLY FINE!!!!!!!!!!!




Pain? Probably not. Discomfort? Debatable, i don't think any living thing would enjoy having tape stuck to it's ears.

I guess it's something hard for us people that are not in the dog showing community to understand. But personally i've come so accustom to seeing dogs such as rottweilers and dobermans with their tails docked that when i see them with a tail they just look plain funny.. So i guess it's the same with showing? Once a standard is set in everyones mind of what looks good your dog has to meet it?

I dunno, personally i wouldn't get a dog if i didn't like how it looked naturally. It's like buying a car you wouldn't like unless it was customized.


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 25, 2009)

juliedamian said:


> obviously one of those ignorant peeps who know nothing... taping is of no harm pain or discomfort to the pup.. and there are shows for everything even rat show, car shows, ALL shows are to show how you can better a breed or object.
> 
> you sound like the idiot in the shop who say oh my god the poor puppy having his ear taped.. its better then cropping the ear!!! which i agree shouldn't be done but making the ears sit better looking with no harm to the animal IS COMPLETLY FINE!!!!!!!!!!!



.......... and, of course, you would KNOW how the pup feels, having something placed and forced to be in an UN-NAATURAL poeition............ NATURAL - whats SO wrong with that??????

YES, I AM one os those IGNORANT OF PEOPLES WANTS TO THE NEEDS OF THE ANIMAL ITSELF................... and I ask again.................WHY?????? WHY?????? WHY????????? 
Your post was written by one obviously devoid of thoughts as to the animals feelings of being comfortable to being uncomfortable.............................. I ASK juliedamian;1415597 TO REMAIN FOR AS LONG AS IT TAKE WITH SOME PART OF YOUR ANATOMY PINNED TO WEHRE IT is not natural, AND see how long you can live with it....for the sake of looks???? I SAY NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!
THINK about how your animal feels first......... if people did that, and REALLY took notice............ THEY WOULDN'T DO IT!


----------



## vrhq08 (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree with Dipcdame, dont get an animal if you feel you need yo do stupid things like this to them so that they look good to you. Say nasty comments about me or what evz i dont care. May i just ask what satisfaction do you get out of using an animal for show. And yes its using it. Its the exact same as the fat rank mums that enter their pretty little daughters in talent shows coz they cant get anything themselves. Your just exploiting your pet. Does it make you feel good?

let someone decide what part of you they dont like and tape it/cut it to make an improvement. Oh let me guess its completely different right because you have a voice and can say you dont want it done.

//end rant.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 26, 2009)

dont get the animal if you dont want to enhance it. pfft.. the pup shows no sign of distress and yes i would know as i nad others have done it many times.

they dont whimper or cry or anything it'd be just like putting your hair up or bandaging a wound or a broken finger to the other finger this has been done many time to humans without the bandage causing pain..

it fanatics like you who give good show and people bad names there's nothing wrong with showing or taping ears. and i'd know more then you do about the situation. im all for animal rights and animal cruelty laws ect but come on dont be a fanatic about it. seriously.

i hate it when people like you comment on something you obviously know nothing about.. why dont you leave it to people in the know..


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 26, 2009)

> And yes its using it. Its the exact same as the fat rank mums that enter their pretty little daughters in talent shows coz they cant get anything themselves. Your just exploiting your pet. Does it make you feel good?
> 
> let someone decide what part of you they dont like and tape it/cut it to make an improvement. Oh let me guess its completely different right because you have a voice and can say you dont want it done.


 
bahahaha again ignorance... your probably one of those if you wont eat it then dont give it to your dog people... pffft hello would you eat raw mince, would you lick up a dead animal thats been there for weeks, would you eat your own pooh cos dogs do..

hello people we are not dogs!!!!! if i was to cut my dogs ears or tail off for looks then i'd agree with you but taping IS HARMLESS AND PAIN FREE..... and many people get plastic surgury for things they dont like about themselves its life..

dog shows are to show that the dog is of a good breeding type, temperment, and structure among other things, its not based on beauty.. i suppose you think weight pulling for dogs is cruel too cos the dog pulls a heavy load oh wait do you thing sledding is bad too cos the dog pulls around people in the cold snow..

seriously fanatics anoy me..


----------



## vrhq08 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes your so wise, when i grow up i want to be as stupid and pathetic as you. i wish i could be just like you and exploit creatures, but i have morals. A good show you say? how is it good show? a car show for example you build it up yourself their is a sence of achivement.

Perhaps you shouldnt own an animal if you are not content with it as they are born. its common sence.


----------



## vrhq08 (Mar 26, 2009)

I am actually a vegetarian so yeah i guess your a bit right. but no i take care of my pets and treat them with respect. people choose to enhance themself, did the dog ask you for it to be done?


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 26, 2009)

why thank you......hahahahahahahaha whatevs im over your lame comments.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 26, 2009)

oh and i LOVE my dogs bung ears and all, i care for my dogs in every way and as i said in the beginning a buyer wants the info for showing, its not our fault the judges have standards and its not hurting them so why not..

my dogs never once cried flinch or whimpered at the taping ears they played normal slept ate drank an crapped normal.. they went to the beach and park and vet as normal..

anyway what makes you think i care about your thought on what i do with my dogs? cos i dont


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 26, 2009)

If the worst that happens to the dog is sticky tape on the ears then thats fine as far as im concerned.
In some places dogs are kept in small cages and then skinned alive..


----------



## vrhq08 (Mar 26, 2009)

I know you dont care, nor do i care about the justifications you say. Im stating an opinion such as you have your own on the matter. I just dont see the point in buying an animal if you wish to change it. You dont like my opinion ignore it, simple.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 26, 2009)

i am ignoring it cos it uneducated and wrong. bahahahaha


----------



## vrhq08 (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh and with statements like that you sure do sound educated. i think you have let a tad to much peroxide seep into your head. And the thing is you havent been ignoring it scroll up if you had been ignoring it why so many posts. Think before you type next time. now i'll say it again incase you still cant understand. If you dont agree with my opinion ignore it.

P.s Ignoring means not replying. i hope thats simple enough for you to understand.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 26, 2009)

actually if i was listening to you then i wouldnt tape their ears or show others how to but i still do.. thats ingnoring..

the only thing i agree with you on is that holdens kick fords butt..

oh and you can check out my profile im pretty sure my dogs look happy, healthy and loved.


----------



## vrhq08 (Mar 26, 2009)

then buy a car and do a decent show. way more satisfaction racing.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 26, 2009)

been there.... done that!!!


actually we still do that..


----------



## Australis (Mar 26, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> I know some will heartily disagree with me and I'll probably get lambasted for this, but to me, the most beautiful thing is natural, *not man-made or manipulated*.



I'm not trying to be offensive Dipcdame... but domestic dog breeds wouldn't actually exist
without man-made manipulation... so by your own standards you don't support their
existence in general.


----------



## BlindSnake (Mar 26, 2009)

tO SAY THAT DOG SHOWS ARE AKIN TO PAGENTS WHERE LITTLE GIRLS ARE DRESSED AND MADE UP LIKE WOMEN, IS RIDICULOUS!

nOT ALL BREEDS REQUIRE TAPING, AND WITHOUT THESE SHOWS WHICH CERTIFY AN ANIMALS GOOD CONFORMATION, TEMPERAMENT AND LACK OF DEFORMATIES OR FAULTS LIKE HIP DISPLASIA, HOW ARE WE TO KNOW THAT THE PUPS WE BUY HAVE THE BEST CHANCE OF BEING SOUND ANIMALS, DISPLAYING THE BEST TRAITS AND CONFORMATION OF THE BREED? iT IS IN THE INTREST OF IMPROVING THE QUALITY OF AN ANIMAL, AND MINIMISING HEALTH ISSUES.



Ps. Sorry bout the caps lock, didnt realise I hit it and cant be bothered typing it again


----------



## jessb (Mar 26, 2009)

Australis said:


> I'm not trying to be offensive Dipcdame... but domestic dog breeds wouldn't actually exist
> without man-made manipulation... so by your own standards you don't support their
> existence in general.


 
I just think it is weird that by showing their dogs, breeders are demonstrating how well they can selectively breed traits into their animals to create the 'ideal' standard. If you then have to manipulate certain parts of the animal to achieve your desired response, isn't it an admission that you are unable to 'breed' the ideal standard?


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 26, 2009)

vrhq08, you state you believe car showing is different then dog showing and you argue that the satisfaction your recieve for winning a car show is earned/real satisfaction?

May i ask exactly what constitutes a different between the two? In both one has to start with something and whether it be over 6 months (In the case of doing up cars) or 6 years (In the case of breeding your dogs for a few generations) the end product is the same - something that you have worked for and achieved. Sure sure the dogs are living animals, but from my experiance in the area, showing dogs are looked after far better then most dogs kept purely as pets. They are fed better, recieve regular vet checks, exercised better and recieve greater social interaction.


----------



## bump73 (Mar 26, 2009)

Personally i agree in part with both sides of this. I don't think it should be necessary to tape a dogs ears to win a show imo natural should be fine, but i also don't think it's going to affect the dogs in any adverse way, i could be wrong but until they can tell us otherwise we'll never really know...

Ben


----------



## vrhq08 (Mar 26, 2009)

As i stated car shows arent exploiting anything. I think its stupid to manipulate a living creature to enhance its looks. their would be a much greater achivement in buying a rolling shell and sanding it cutting out the rust, building up the engine.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 26, 2009)

well all i can say is lucky not everyone is like you cos there'd be no dog shows, horse shows, chicken, cow, or rat shows. every registered animal breeder shows off their good breeding stock and conformation of their animals.

and its only those over the top animal rights people who have a hissy fit about it. as i said before you've never been to a show or showed a dog probably any animal so you DONT KNOW what your talking about or how satisfying it can be.

and the dogs love it they are with other dogs they play with and are with their owners all day.. you can dispute it all you want but the fact is YOU NEVER DONE IT SO YOU DONT KNOW


----------



## dames1978 (Mar 26, 2009)

Agreed!!!!!!!



juliedamian said:


> well all i can say is lucky not everyone is like you cos there'd be no dog shows, horse shows, chicken, cow, or rat shows. every registered animal breeder shows off their good breeding stock and conformation of their animals.
> 
> and its only those over the top animal rights people who have a hissy fit about it. as i said before you've never been to a show or showed a dog probably any animal so you DONT KNOW what your talking about or how satisfying it can be.
> 
> and the dogs love it they are with other dogs they play with and are with their owners all day.. you can dispute it all you want but the fact is YOU NEVER DONE IT SO YOU DONT KNOW


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Mar 26, 2009)

Good read!
i think dog shows are great fun for dogs,just dont agree on taping ears i like natural,but everyone has their own views.


----------



## jasontini (Mar 26, 2009)

..I have a purebreed alaskan malamute pup, n was advised by the breeder at *IF* her ears dont stick up, we should go over and they would show us how to tape her ears..
IMO if taping encourage the ears to stick up, why not?
( i dont want my mal to have labrador ears.....)


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 26, 2009)

> ..I have a purebreed alaskan malamute pup, n was advised by the breeder at *IF* her ears dont stick up, we should go over and they would show us how to tape her ears..
> IMO if taping encourage the ears to stick up, why not?
> ( i dont want my mal to have labrador ears.....)


 
damn straight... and twilight is gorgeous,, i'd be cuddling that lil softy alllll the time..


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 26, 2009)

jessb said:


> I just think it is weird that by showing their dogs, breeders are demonstrating how well they can selectively breed traits into their animals to create the 'ideal' standard. If you then have to manipulate certain parts of the animal to achieve your desired response, isn't it an admission that you are unable to 'breed' the ideal standard?



agree, the ear set for the amstaff is- set high, ears should be short and held rose or half pricked. full drop to be penalised.







if the ears are fully dropped and you have to tape the ears, I don't think it would qaulify as a show dog. I would either have it as a pet or working dog and definitely not breed it. If it was papered I would limit register it. otherwise it would be breaching the code of ethics,"breed primarily for the purpose of improving the quality and / or working ability of the breed in accordance with the breed standard, and not specifically for the pet or commercial market."

dog shows are only good for comformation appearance wise. does not test there working ability's or there true temprement to handle tough and stressful situations. thats when dog sports like schutzhund, mondio ring, KNPV and breed suitability test come in.


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 26, 2009)

juliedamian said:


> well all i can say is lucky not everyone is like you cos there'd be no dog shows, horse shows, chicken, cow, or rat shows. every registered animal breeder shows off their good breeding stock and conformation of their animals.
> 
> and its only those over the top animal rights people who have a hissy fit about it. as i said before you've never been to a show or showed a dog probably any animal so you DONT KNOW what your talking about or how satisfying it can be.
> 
> and the dogs love it they are with other dogs they play with and are with their owners all day.. you can dispute it all you want but the fact is YOU NEVER DONE IT SO YOU DONT KNOW



there ARE alternatives..................... ever heard of Obedience trials, or Agility trials? The dogs get to spend the day together, and owners can network with each other. they're great social events.

I don't say stop the shows, but animals should be allowed to appear as they were born, not as humans decide they should be........... there;s no beauty in false looks atall, and cropping a dogs ears is equally disgusting and henious as tail docking.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 26, 2009)

> cropping a dogs ears is equally disgusting and henious as tail docking.


 
i agree with that but thats completely different to taping for a couple weeks. jus cos you dont like it doesnt mean we have to use alternatives to what you dislike. though we do do those events as well.




> if the ears are fully dropped and you have to tape the ears, I don't think it would qaulify as a show dog. I would either have it as a pet or working dog and definitely not breed it. If it was papered I would limit register it. otherwise it would be breaching the code of ethics,"breed primarily for the purpose of improving the quality and / or working ability of the breed in accordance with the breed standard, and not specifically for the pet or commercial market."


 
i agree with that its a wise statement...


----------



## Allies_snakes (Mar 26, 2009)

Just curious, do you have to let prospective buyers know that you had to tape the ears? I dont see that there is anything wrong with it, doesnt seem cruel in anyway.

Maybe a bit vain of the judges to discriminate against floppy or pricked...has anyone ever seen that movie 'Best in Show'...compared to that Juliedamian, your doing nothing wrong..........sheesh...everyone is a bloody expert on this site.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 26, 2009)

i have no worries telling buyers i taped the ears heaps of breeders do, you dont HAVE to tell anyone but i dont see the problem in doing it so i dont mind telling anyone. thanks for ur comment. cheers allies_snakes


----------



## red-devil (Mar 26, 2009)

Taping the ears of an am staff, staff, is the same as a apbt. You can buy ear taping foam and tape etc on many sites online. Its funny the differing views on our canine friends and the ways in which they are judged. I Personally dont mind the cropped ears but that is a personal opinion and purely cosmetic, docked tails, with the breeds it is associated with it was often neccessary. I think there is nothing worse than seeing a rottie or a boxer with a tail. just seems wrong 
What lines do you run if you dont mind me asking?

What do you think of this young fellas ears? His name is "Fat Tony"


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 27, 2009)

i think he is beautiful. his ear cartlidge looks to pull toward the centre of the head too but its cute with the floppy ears. if you want him just for pet i'd leave it as it gives him his own charactor. 

If your gonna show him though i'd try setting them properly. he is a cutie i love amstaffs and pittys.


----------



## smeejason (Mar 27, 2009)

there is no amount of taping that will help you beat the people in the "know" of dog showing.. unforetunately it is not the bestdog that always wins but the best owner.. specialty judges different and they wil let slight ear misformation go over other conformation and judge the dogs on the overall apperance but even they are few and far between. lots of money and rep tied up in dog showing and can get an ugly sport and people will do harm to dogs to win.. a bit of tape will not hurt more painfull destroying it cause it was not what you wanted and do not be nieve that is what happens when dogs do not turn out.. probably more fair to try and breed that trait out rather than tape but eac to their own plenty of champion dogs out there with fake nuts and the like. 
nice dogs by the way


----------



## PhilK (Mar 27, 2009)

Why not just breed for dogs with correct ears, and not breed for dogs with incorrect ears...


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 27, 2009)

> there is no amount of taping that will help you beat the people in the "know" of dog showing.. unforetunately it is not the bestdog that always wins but the best owner.. specialty judges different and they wil let slight ear misformation go over other conformation and judge the dogs on the overall apperance but even they are few and far between


 
there are always people who have been showing longer or more then someone elsebut we've had our fair share and still do so we do know about showing and what a judge is looking for, and it DOES help having a dog that looks the part as well as their movement.



> a bit of tape will not hurt more painfull destroying it cause it was not what you wanted and do not be nieve that is what happens when dogs do not turn out..


 
well thats not what happens when our dogs do not turn out. i love our dogs weather it was perfect or not.


----------



## Angharat (Mar 27, 2009)

*not just for puppies!*

Hi Julie

I'm sure you'll be glad to know that there's a human version of what you're doing to your puppies- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Footbinding 

It's so much more humane than cropping the foot, and doesn't hurt a bit. All you need is a few bandages while the feet are still squishy and undeveloped.

Probably too late for you, but I thought I'd publish the link in case you have kids with feet that aren't quite the breed standard.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 27, 2009)

ok............ im not doing anythin inhuman to the puppies EARS a bit of tape on the ears for a couple of weeks is not inhuman.. hello


----------



## Vixen (Mar 27, 2009)

I think there is nothing wrong with taping ears, if I ever had an amstaff I would do the same thing. It could also possibly help prevent ear problems, as being a higher set there is more airflow, so less chance of a ear infection to set in due to moist conditions.

For all those woman who are complaining about it, I suggest you stop wearing makeup as its the same deal. You are modifying yourself in a non harmful way to make yourself look better, I don't see anyone complaining about that.


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 27, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> For all those woman who are complaining about it, I suggest you stop wearing makeup as its the same deal. You are modifying yourself in a non harmful way to make yourself look better, I don't see anyone complaining about that.



I am one of the women complaining, and I don't wear make up, nor do I use chemical based shampoo or products used on animals to test for suitability. I have never worn make up, never felt the need for being "modified". I have an ability to accept things, and appreciate them for what they are naturally, no matter WHAT they look like.

What'll be next?? Lip piercings or nose rings for pythons??


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2009)

I take it you don't shave your legs or armpits either? Or get your hair cut?


----------



## Miss B (Mar 27, 2009)

Each to their own, I see nothing wrong with taping ears.


----------



## =bECS= (Mar 27, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> I am one of the women complaining, and I don't wear make up, nor do I use chemical based shampoo or products used on animals to test for suitability. I have never worn make up, never felt the need for being "modified". I have an ability to accept things, and appreciate them for what they are naturally, no matter WHAT they look like.
> 
> What'll be next?? Lip piercings or nose rings for pythons??



Im curious, do you tie your hair up or get it cut? wear a bra? wear shoes? wear clothes even?

If you do, then you are not accepting yourself naturally (as you put it) and you are changing yourself to suit an accepted standard.
God forbid you do something painless to change you natural looks like cut your hair, hold your 'assets' up or even cover yourself instead of wearing your natural birthday suit to the local shops!!

A bit of tape to a dogs ears is not inhumane.......... enough of the bleeding hearts routine, its not a kitten getting thrown out of a window, its tape for gods sake!


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 27, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> For all those woman who are complaining about it, I suggest you stop wearing makeup as its the same deal. You are modifying yourself in a non harmful way to make yourself look better, I don't see anyone complaining about that.



You actually believe you can compare the permanent, physical manipulation of a dog's appearence by a human to fit unecessary human standards to a human making the conscious decision to temporarily and superficially manipulate their own appearance?
Are you joking? Or do you not have the intellectual capacity to understand the difference?


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 28, 2009)

=bECS= said:


> Im curious, do you tie your hair up or get it cut? wear a bra? wear shoes? wear clothes even?
> 
> If you do, then you are not accepting yourself naturally (as you put it) and you are changing yourself to suit an accepted standard.
> God forbid you do something painless to change you natural looks like cut your hair, hold your 'assets' up or even cover yourself instead of wearing your natural birthday suit to the local shops!!
> ...



I do not wear a bra, I wear clothes, but not for appearance or fashion , my clothes are only to keep things legal and are somewhat minimalist to the point they are functional, and serve the purpose of modesty, incase you hadn't noticed, anyone choosing to go totally natural to the shops would be arrested. I conform to no-ones 'standards', and I see no reason for anyone else to neither, but that's a whole new thread, sorry, not discussing that here. Yes, I tie my hair up, with one hair tie, only when it's hot, to be more comfortable, not for aesthetics or fashion or appearance, but because it's practical in the heat.

And I have a challenge for you............ tape YOUR earss forward for a few weeks against a natural lie, and lets see if you say it's not uncomfortable. I am not a 'bleeding heart', I just care about animals feelings and how they are betrayed by fashion concious yuppies or snobs, in order to have an animal that conforms with HUMAN set standards. There is no need, and I will never see the reason for it, it's pointless. 

Enough of the unfeeling fashion concious thing already too.............. try the tape challenge I set, I doubt you'll be in favour of it then!


----------



## Vixen (Mar 28, 2009)

Vat69 said:


> You actually believe you can compare the permanent, physical manipulation of a dog's appearence by a human to fit unecessary human standards to a human making the conscious decision to temporarily and superficially manipulate their own appearance?
> Are you joking? Or do you not have the intellectual capacity to understand the difference?


 
Do you not have the intellectual capacity to understand breed manipulation has been going on for hundreds and hundreds of years? Selective breeding and manipulation by humans has been going on for a long time, if it weren't for that you would have noone of your beloved breeds as they are today.

Taping is nothing to get your panties in a knot over, it does no harm to the animal whatsoever. I am probably the biggest animal lover / human hater here, and yes I will challenge anyone who doubts that. If I thought it in any way cruel of course I would be against it. I love the breeds of yesteryear and it upsets me seeing them all go downhill. Look at all the working breeds, for eg German Sheps, Rottweilers, Boxers, Dobermans, they are now nothing compared to how they were in the past, and I can guarantee don't work as well either.

Thats the last I will have to say on the issue as I really don't feel like reading through post after post of insults being thrown at me when I was merely suggesting my opinion. Classic APS at it again! Can't have a decent debate without the name calling.  Yes directed at you Vat, grow up you child.


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 28, 2009)

vixen, one doesnt need an intellectual capacity to know that inhumane practices took place till they were banned. one has only to look at the plight of the english bulldog, which was bred for such short stubby noses and bulk across the shoulders that they now almost have no quality of life - their grossly short noses creates narrowed, creased air passages, making breathing that much harder for the dog, coupled with the broad chest, heart conditions prevail.......... but of course, the breed HAD to conform to human standards, generations since have suffered, all in the name of breed standard, created by so-called lovers of the breed (more like lovers of what they could make the breed conform through selective breeding). 
Tail docking was practiced for many years, and people advocated "it didn't harm the dog", no, not harm, but hurt and pain, confusion, betrayal of trust, etc etc. I se echoes of this here now...... it doesn't harm the dog. 

Horses in times gone by, for the sake of "fashion" was forced to endure what they called "bearing reins", whick locked the horses head so high, it restricted their breathing, and so resulted in winded, broken animals that were promptly sent to the knackers yard, all because the ladies liked their horses heads to be up high, looking FASHIONABLE.

I could go on and on, but it's ovbiously not worth it, I guess we'll always be stuck with people willing to inflict discomfort or pain on their animals for the sake of man - made conformity. It's the animals themselves I feel so sorry for. They have no choice.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 28, 2009)

I wonder if maybe it's a little ironic to be arguing for animals to be left in their "natural" state?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 28, 2009)

My neighbours parents used to tape his ears back as a baby and no harm was done


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 28, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> My neighbour used to get his ears tapped back as a baby and no harm was done



Thats nothing.In primary school many years ago there was a kid in our class that went by the name of wingnut.From memory he ended up getting his ears literally pinned back. :shock:

As far as juliedamian condoning the taping of puppies ears for a week or three I can now see thanks to the wisdom spouted in this thread that she will indeed be burning in hell for the rest of eternity,perhaps even alongside those other cruel people in this thread that insist on sitting on poor defenceless high horses.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 28, 2009)

> As far as juliedamian condoning the taping of puppies ears for a week or three I can now see thanks to the wisdom spouted in this thread that she will indeed be burning in hell for the rest of eternity,perhaps even alongside those other cruel people in this thread that insist on sitting on poor defenceless high horses


 
haha classic...

good god woman, do you have a partner? i so i feel sorry for the poor bugger. if not i understand why. all natural NO BRA, not shaving, no make up, ect do you have any pride in yourself at all. im sorry but a bra to keep thing perky and make up to feel good somethimes and SHAVING is a GOOD thing.


----------



## rebeccalg (Mar 28, 2009)

NO BRA :shock: I bet you don't have a D-cup! Try running in a D-cup, I bet that would change your mind about wearing a bra!


----------



## Hetty (Mar 28, 2009)

No one is saying they're not wearing a bra. I don't know how people can possibly compare wearing a bra to putting tape on their dogs ears. Perhaps a closer comparison would be taping your child's ears, but even that is rather far off the mark.

To me it sounds uncomfortable, even if it isn't painful. It's not done for the animal's benefit but the humans. I can't object on those grounds though, I breed rats for food and I don't think the rats enjoy it. I'm undecided, I don't know what the process is, but I think it's fair to say the animal would prefer not to have tape on its ears. I'm interested to know how the tape stays on and if the dogs try to get it off. I've put reindeer horns on my poor dog for Christmas and they only last about three seconds. Of course that's not as stable as tape but the wiping action he does with his claws I'm sure would be done over and over again trying to get tape off.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't wear a bra. And i've seen dogs get fed to crocodiles.


----------



## red-devil (Mar 28, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> Tail docking was practiced for many years, and people advocated "it didn't harm the dog", no, not harm, but hurt and pain, confusion, betrayal of trust, etc etc. I se echoes of this here now...... it doesn't harm the dog.


 
A 4-8 day old pup "Feels" all that you say? Betrayal of trust? Confusion? Are you serious?

Who does the pup feel betrayed by? Its Mum? It certainly wouldnt be the Breeder in question as at that age that have had Very little contact with human - So there needs to be a trust built before you can break it. There eyes arent even open.

Confusion? I dont think they really are given an opportunity to "Feel" confused, its straight out of the basket, chop,pressure, some bandage, some use clotters, and straight back in with mum.. 

Hurt and Pain - I would describe it as discomfort. Which results in alot of tender licking and cuddles from mum. 

So all the working breeds out there that require their tails docked to some extent, wether it be a full dock, 1/2 dock, 3/4 dock etc you are saying is unneccessary? For human "Fashion"?
I dont think its really fashionable seeing a working dog swimming next to a boat all of a sudden get dragged under and his tail ripped off due to it being caught in a propellor of a boat. No, Not fashionable at all.. 

Tail docking is very practical for some - not all, but some.

I suppose it would just be best to take PETA's Stance and just wipe out every domesticated "Slave" oh sorry i mean "Pet" in there great extermination plan. That way we wont be "Hurting" any doggies or kitties "Feelings".

What a joke.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 28, 2009)

haha there's no point argueing with the animal cruelty fanatics... they are blinded by emotion, their thinking ability has nothing to do with it. if they were actually using their brain they would know their is NO long or short term pain to the animals.

im all for animals be treated with love and care and i hate to see an animal in pain or being treated inhuman but a bit of tape... come on people use you brain. it'd be like tieing your hair up every day. WOW so shocking.


----------



## Hetty (Mar 28, 2009)

Julie, your analogies are silly. How about saying "it's like taping your ears" rather than tying up your hair? Hair doesn't have nerves, ears do. If you tape your own ears and can't feel the sticky tape then I suggest you see a doctor.

As I said, I'm not for or against the practice as I don't know anything about it. I do, however, believe that you shouldn't call people "fanatics" for having an opinion, and their opinion to me, an unbiased person, doesn't seem fanatical at all.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 28, 2009)

well tieing up your hairfor the day gets annoying by the end of the day as would ear taping to the puppies but annoying is different to pain. im not causing any pain or ill effect to the pup what so ever and if i were im pretty sure it'd have a little whinper which it doesnt.

i never said it wouldnt be annoying to the pup i said there is no pain and no harm caused to the animal.


----------



## rebeccalg (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think its much different than making your dog wear a bucket after surgery.... I think the bucket would be more intrusive than a bit of sticky tape.


----------



## gozz (Mar 28, 2009)

well we cut little boys foreskin off lol


----------



## Vixen (Mar 28, 2009)

gozz said:


> well we cut little boys foreskin off lol


 
I was thinking that before, good point. :lol:

Which would be the equivalent of cropping a dogs ears or docking the tail, not just taping of the ears.


----------



## jessb (Mar 28, 2009)

gozz said:


> well we cut little boys foreskin off lol


 
A vast majority of Australians actually don't and most doctors will avoid doing it/advise against it wherever possible.


----------



## amazonian (Mar 28, 2009)

Sooo if you did drill a hole in a turtles shell (it wouldn't feel it at all) and tie a leash to it is this right or wrong?


----------



## gozz (Mar 28, 2009)

jessb said:


> A vast majority of Australians actually don't and most doctors will avoid doing it/advise against it wherever possible.


 wrong now these days some might, but 10 years ago no it wasnt like that.
and you will find most parents whos farhter has been cut get there sons cut no matter what a doc says.
I myself beleive if your born with it why cut it off and my boys are intact
cheers ps i liked the look of some breeds of dogs with there tails docked
and have had vets dock tails for some of my jack russells when i was breeding them
and they used a local so the pup coulnd feel it.


----------



## Kris (Mar 28, 2009)

Just cut the mutts ears off so the arguing on here stops....please kiddies. Dogs that go "Chopper" style look the toughest. Also, when you put them in a pit to fight, the opposing dog doesn't have ears to lug on, giving old Chop Chop an advantage. While we're docking the ears, off with the pooches tail too. All they're good for is wagging- which seems to be pointless and a waste of energy.
Smile- re-adjust the make up plastered on the faces This was just a pointless post...or was it.


----------



## Kris (Mar 28, 2009)

gozz said:


> well we cut little boys foreskin off lol



geez, don't pi55 you off........


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 28, 2009)

Gozz my boys got to keep their sock! ...as far as the ear thing its not cutting or inflicting pain ..no different to me, then a child having to wear a double nappy at birth due to clicky hips ...i dont agree with tail docking for looks but some breeds should get done due to tail injury ...ear cropping is cruel ...but to be honest i love staffys flippy floppy ears


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 28, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Do you not have the intellectual capacity to understand breed manipulation has been going on for hundreds and hundreds of years? Selective breeding and manipulation by humans has been going on for a long time, if it weren't for that you would have noone of your beloved breeds as they are today.
> 
> Taping is nothing to get your panties in a knot over, it does no harm to the animal whatsoever. I am probably the biggest animal lover / human hater here, and yes I will challenge anyone who doubts that. If I thought it in any way cruel of course I would be against it. I love the breeds of yesteryear and it upsets me seeing them all go downhill. Look at all the working breeds, for eg German Sheps, Rottweilers, Boxers, Dobermans, they are now nothing compared to how they were in the past, and I can guarantee don't work as well either.
> 
> Thats the last I will have to say on the issue as I really don't feel like reading through post after post of insults being thrown at me when I was merely suggesting my opinion. Classic APS at it again! Can't have a decent debate without the name calling.  Yes directed at you Vat, grow up you child.




Did you even read my post? I said nothing about the history of breeding and made no mention of cruelty. Your reply has nothing to do with what I actually said.
I said you compared two things that are not comparable and you come back with some rant about breed history and animal cruelty. 
And there is the answer to my orignal question. I see you weren't joking. 
:lol:


----------



## FAY (Mar 28, 2009)

The question has been asked and answered..enough said.....


----------

